# The Twisted Thread (TTT)



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Use this thread to say whatever comes to mind…no banned topics. Just as a reminder, the banned topics are Religion, Politics, Apologies and anything "C" doesn't like. Use it to say whatever comes to mind and you can't seem to find a thread that covers what you want to say. If you want to talk about fertilizer…this is the place. If you want to talk about dangerous women…this is the place. If you want to discuss your most intimate thoughts…this is the place. Hell, you may even want to discuss your sexual orientation so all can comment.

The only caveat is that you have to be honest and only tell the truth. Let's share with our fellow LJs whatever it is we want to share in an open and relaxed environment where there is no threat of retribution from others that may not agree with our way of thinking.

As a last reminder…don't forget you can say anything you want except if it has to do with banned topics. See para 1 for a list of banned topics.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

So I'm holding the talking pillow…

I've just discovered that someone has me on their block list, I only found out because I was going to leave a positive comment on one of their posts, but alas, as I am blocked, I can't tell them that theirs was an ingenious solution. (OK, so that might be overdoing it a bit).

How do I feel? I feel excluded and hurt. What did I do wrong? How have I caused such offence to this person?
I feel guilty, but I don't know what for.

I can only think he has had a bad experience with a Life Guard and my new avatar is too much for him to take.

Thanks DKV

I feel much better now.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't eat liver (or any other organ meat). That's about as confrontational as I wanna get.
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bill, Bill, Bill, this is NOT a confrontational type thread. This is a place to come when you have no other options and you want someone to listen, to care, to pat you on the shoulder and tell you everything will be alright. Reread renners…that is what I'm talking about.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, it WAS off-topic…..........
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

That it was Bill, that it was. How ya feeling? Everything all right? Anyone picking on you without reason? Anyone blocking you like poor ol' renners is suffering with? Say whatever you want to say and rest assured no one will make fun of you or poo poo your concerns. Everyone has concerns and they are all equally important. This is the place to be Bill, this is YOUR place.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bill, no one here will blame you for not liking liver. I personally don't care for liver, unless it's in the form of Brussells Paté, spread thinly over hot, buttered toast.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I hate you DKV because you talk whatever you want.Not even thinking how other people feels. You rant at somebody (you know who) which I find dis-respectful. But I like you because of the way your mind thinks. You're a smart ass and you are very much open to other people's ideas whatever it may be. You are always on a state of a free conversation even if you're thrown with the stupidest word I can think of.

That's all for now.

Thanks DKV.
Feeling much better now. lol


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

See…it's working. JimC, PLEASE join in. It actually works.

Emma, how about…would you like to discuss your lesbianism? Let it all hang out. You said I have a small drill…we can even discuss that if you like. We're here to help those needing help…or if the case be, for those deluded to think they don't have problems. We'll also help with the nonproblems. We're here for you and you and you and you…

This thread will become known as the most benign, loving nonshop thread of all LJ time.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, BTW I was going to make a rule that all posts must end with "Love ya" but since I hate rules I'll make it a suggestion. I think ending a post on a positive note goes a long way to everyone getting along.

Also, if you disagree with my thought that LOVE is what stirs the human emotional pot then also let me know that. I'm open to any kind of critique you feel I need. Just end it with "Love ya".


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

When I was a kid my mom would marinate liver in soy sauce and tell us it was steak. For a lot of years I never knew why people loved steak so much.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I shot a man in Reno…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you sorry? If so you are forgiven. Don't worry about it any longer. I have absolved you. Don't forget the key…you have to be sorry and repentent that you did what you did. In fact if anyone has a deep dark "thing" they would like to get out into daylight and experience the pure joy of having the "thing" worked over by the group, please don't hesitate. Do it now! Take our hand…we are reaching out to you Jagwah.










Jagwah, would you care to expand on the forgiven sin? Can you share with us? What drove you to such depravity as to shoot another human being? We're waiting Jagwah…


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually you asked for the truth so I must confess, I lied. Also I'm Emma! Ok that's not true either. Darnit I have embellishment issues. Ok here goes the truth, I'm a 59 year old albino, bleeding heart liberal that wants to buy a gun for fear of the Christian Taliban but my wife said no. Ok not all of that was true just the woosie part. Still lying tho, sheesh. I'll get back to ya, K?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

This gets a little interesting..


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I love liver. I think they should make liver flavoured Doritos.

LMS is what I don't like. "Little Man Syndrome",. small little men who favour being outspoken, loud and obnoxious to over come lack of altitude. Constantly playing the "little child" ….. things like "Look at what I did, Mommy, look at what I did" speaking so much to the world to profess what little they know until all doubt is finally realized.

It's like the "I would like to forget my son syndrome" when a dick pipes off through the vocal cords and brags about being the "district manager" of a "one only" fruit stand. Or the guy who's title on his business card clearly states that he/she is the "maintenance manager" and then sends an email changing their title to "operations manager" with requests for "paint colour specifications approval" for a piece of AV conduit this buried under a foot of concrete.

All seems to exploit my sense of "Love"


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

DKV, actually I'm not one to concern myself about such things being a scientific panthiest. Christians believe non believers are incapable of morality which is there conumbrum not mine. I don't care to disprove their beliefs or to defend mine.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I really don't know what to do about this. I'm nearly at my wits' end.

I'm a bit embarrassed to even bring it up on LumberJocks. Thank you DKV for starting this thread, I hope someone who has also been through this might be able to offer a glimmer of hope.

It's a problem that a lot of men experience once they reach 40, I've been putting up with it for months - I've tried taking deep breaths and I'm making an effort to be more relaxed - but nothing I do seems to help,

Of course, my wife is understanding and constantly reassures me that things will eventually sort themselves out.

I know I need to work through this problem on my own - but it's finding the time, without the wife and kids around. I sometimes feel like like I'll never be able to master it.

It's really getting me down. It's ruining my Sunday mornings.

I know I need to work on my technique - it's all about the timing and the hips. I've been thinking about visiting a pro and filming it, just so I can watch it in slow motion and see where it's all going wrong.

It's my golf swing DKV - I can get good distance from my driver, but I'm just generating way too much backspin, all I want to do is to make the ball roll another 10 yards, but instead it just stops dead.

What can I do DKV?, where do I turn for help?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Try using a putter Renners.

Try using it in place a #5 iron on your neighbours manicured front lawn. brings lots of balls and aim for the garage doors.

You would be surprised to see how good life was before you took up golf.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Don said:* Horizontal Mike, I know you battle your inner demons and outer demons. Those folks that attack you with little or no provocation. Here's where we can help you. JimC, I know you struggle with "slow wittedness"…we can also work on that with you. Work with us and you'll soon become a "Johnny Jump Up" kind of personality. Reparte will be your main weapon of defense against "The Evil Ones".

You know Don, autoerotica is a very personal thing and trying to include ME in your own autoerotic episode is out of bounds. Buh bye… I'm done.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

The word "just" bugs me too.

When some one says to me "I am just a receptionist" or "I am just a cabinet maker" or "I am just an installer" I feel like the word demeans themselves. They cut themselves short of what they are, and who they are.

What ever anyone is, should never use the word "just" and leave it out of the sentence. Be proud of what you are, and never be ashamed to say who you are. Humility is one thing, but prefacing who you are with the word "just" only states a certain sense of insecurity before the starter pistol is even fired.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Autoeroticism is the practice of becoming sexually stimulated through internal stimuli. The term was popularized toward the end of the 19th century by British sexologist Havelock Ellis, who defined autoeroticism as "the phenomena of spontaneous sexual emotion generated in the absence of an external stimulus proceeding, directly or indirectly, from another [animate entity]."

I can tell you that autoero stuff gets me going. I really didn't know what it was until I read the definition. The definition is right out of my bible so it has to be true.

Bye Mike, sorry to see you go.

BTW, what happened to the "Love ya" at the end of each post. Remember, love and caring is the key to a happy LJ site…and we all want a happy LJ site.

Moron, what's wrong with "I'm just rich", "I'm just president", "I'm just smart"? I guess it does seem a little patronizing.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Has your Camel ever said "I'm just a camel" ?

Feel the love


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moron, only when I ask her to compose a symphony.

Love ya…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats funny DKV.

Gonna miss you but know I will find another camel and even if I settle for a cat who can sing off key in D minor I still think "just" should only describe an error too far away from zero……unless of course you are a camel.

xo


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

so whats a camel toe? anyone care to explain?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Like renners I'm also feeling the sting of rejection as someone has blocked me that I didn't know had or even that I had given the person offense as I haven't posted anything negative towards them or even participated in a discussion with them where we were at direct odds that I know of.

Love ya..


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Here you go Dan


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

find a camel and then look for its leg

its near the end of the leg

camels only have 2 toes at the end of a leg

should be easy to find at least one.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I really didn't think I'd have any use for this thread when I first read it. *BUT* I just noticed HorizontalMike is back and I wanted to comment on his Mission chest project and found I'm still on his blocked list. SO someone can forward this to him. " Oooo nice chest, love the corbles great choice!!! Like the pics too of you in your shop and where the chest resides. Nice job." 
MIKE


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

what about music ?

what kind do you listen to ?

your deepest darkest musical secret, whats forbidden ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you feel about grocery stores ?

Can you feel the love ?










I would love to buy one, but only if I could take the sign, plant a candle and sing you a happy birthday tune and watch you you eat ass. cream cake

Kisses all around


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Got your message Mike.
Mike, all I remember about you being blocked was because of something along the lines of what you stated/threatened below. Let me know if things have changed with you and I'll reconsider.

THREAD: *What is so wrong with requiring a photo ID to be a LumberJock?










mtenterprises
home | projects | blog
504 posts in 603 days
#84 posted 239 days ago
Flag
How did I ever get sucked into this thread? Oh, I know; #1 - It wasn't in the NON SHOP TALK Forum. #2 I wanted to see if HorizontalMike had learned a lesson with a week suspention. Well that didn't happen….. SO; #1 This goes into the UNWATCH Dept. And #2 If I get sucked into something like this again by HorizontalMike I WILL BLOCK HIM.
MIKE TROSKY*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

moron: How can a cat sing off key in D minor? If it's singing *IN* D minor it can't be *OFF* key.

I do, however, have a honey bee that can play Chopin's pollen-aise in A flat major.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I really enjoy farting in crowded public places.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Charlie

I want to meet your cat.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

who believes in angels ?

if yours is tired, what animal do you look up to ?










sorry, that has religious connotations and cant be referred to as sculpture, don't want people wondering where a thread could go so

who's your favourite furry friend who can sing a song in an F sharp ? I have become somewhat partial to cats.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Katdaddy, if I understood the question I would do my best to answer. Try again. (EDITED)
Thanks,


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mtenterprises, how can someone beg to be unblocked? It means you weren't using your head to start with. If you are on someone's thread and don't want to be blocked then think before you write. Is there an easier way that I'm not aware of? Now you have to take Mike's test of worthiness before you can talk to him again. Sad…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Katdaddy, I have to admit I do love my camels…but not in the wait you want to hear about. There's a name for that, oh ya…beastiality. I'm not into that…check with someone else for details. As far as goat ranchin' goes that's a moniker conferred to me by Emma. I don't own any goats and don't foresee them in my future. Again, if you want ruttin' details with goats (or camels) you'll have to find someone else. Sorry I couldn't help you with your dark dreams and even darker desires.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

you camel lovers know that goats are worth their weight in GOLD. You can eat a goat, and they taste better then a camel ?

Never met a man with camels worth their salt who didn't give a hug and a kiss to a goat

Feeln the Love


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moron, don't let Sarah know.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

That looks dangerously like politics Moron, too bad too many don't know that quote though.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

cats. I Louth them, as do all my friends


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

all good men have dogs


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and cats that pretend they r dead


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bill, that was offal.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

cats rule


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

betting the above cat is greek ?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Renners,*

Being on the other side of the pond you probably haven't heard the "war" going on in California between the restaurants and the anti Foie Gras group! It is becoming rather silly!

If the law come to be then a some of the restaurants say they will not be charging for the Foie Gras as the bill no states restaurants can't sell it. I suppose it could also go back to the time when there were BYOB restaurants/bars (bring you own bottle) of wine/liquor to BYOFG (bring your own Foie Gras)!

I suppose Paté will be next on the plate … excuse the pun!

I wish people wouldn't change their avatar! It easier to see who posted by looking at the pictures. I was looking for your previous photo and all I found was a cheap imitation!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I was going around the side of the house early this morning and saw this creature hanging on my house! It was about 4" long and it's size surprised me the most!










*A Praying Mantis*










*An Agnostic Mantis*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dak, my calendar picked up on the word "tonight" and wanted to know what time I wanted the dog to lick the frog.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

8 oclock seems like a reasonable time


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dak, unless you're in Hawaii it's 10:20 PST.

Katdaddy, capital D please.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I never liked cats. Don't trust them. If you dropped down dead, a cat would have no problem with eating your face off. Then it would take a dump behind the curtains and scratch all the back of the sofa. Although if you were dead, you wouldn't be bothered about that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, here's a dead lady (at least I think she's dead…she's not talking) and the cat is just starting to eat her face…










If she had spent the money for a muzzle, she wouldn't have anything to worry about…


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Apologies to all the cat fans out there, but I got a kick out of this.

Dog: Man's best friend.

Cat: Man's weird reclusive roommate who poops in a box.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

See, I would never make anything up and post it on the internet.

Cats would eat dead people as your photo proves.

A dog would wait obediently for the rest of its life for you take it walkies again.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Renners, get a driver with less loft. Are ya usin' a 10+ degree now?
Try a 9.
Now let's see…..since I'm a lefty swinger (GOLF)........
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thought you guys should see this. I always thought it was pretty straight forward.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=hpc2NjUAtOY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dhpc2NjUAtOY&gl=US


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bill, thanks for getting back to me on my little problem, I turned to this thread because I was seeking help with my golf issue, and I was beginning to think this thread was just going to be totally random, you know, just the jokers posting any old crap… so thank you, thank you, thank you.

I switched from a 10.5 reg shaft to a 9 deg Callaway FT (the square one) with a stiff shaft to sort out the slice, and I can drill it straight down the fairway now, the backspin is the problem. I smashed one down the fairway the other day and it actually hopped back a foot (though the ground was soft). 
I wonder if changing my stance will do the trick - positioning the ball so it's in line with my armpit will change my swing from chopping (causing the ball to spin) to more of a pushing through action. What do you think? 
Of course I'll have to get down the driving range.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bill & Renners, there is a lot to be said for being ambidextrous. It's much easier to find a foursome if you swing both ways.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I never swung in my life don't quite feel it's right or at least not for me LOL Alistair hey did I ever tell you about the time my sister lost all her pubic hair in a boiler explosion and I asked for prayers and a toupee and people wrote back saying oh dear your poor sister. Alistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Alistair, my son visited your country back in June and swung at St. Andrew's for four straight days!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, Charlie, is your son on the tour?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nope… just a young teacher bumming around the British Isles for the summer.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

they sent all the Bad ass sheep shepherds from Scotland to Australia where men are men and sheep are scared.

Doesnt matter what side of the pond you are on, those who have never chased sheep with a dog, haven't lived nor felt the effects of a fkd up seat belt.

Scotland, the land of the perfected golf swing, the land of good Scotch Single Malt Whiskey , the history of the game, where dogs are smarter then most people, where common sense started and history ended.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello? Anyone there? Emma? JimC? Joe? Mike?
Where did everyone go?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

There all stealing your camels


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

see, "X" is easy


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*5*


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

5 cm


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I can feel the love already


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and then they grow up


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that Emma?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

No, emma is in the middle ?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*It's 5 regardless of the units …. cm, inches, miles km, parsecs, light years, angstroms, etc.*


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

bzzzt, wrong answer


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Air Canada


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

yo


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*bzzzt, I don't think so X wasn't lost, it was there in plain site so the question is irrelevant!*

As it says on the bottom of the poster, *"The simplest solutions are often the cleverest. But they are also usually wrong"*

You know we could do this banter all night!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

surely you were born with Y chromosomes


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

we hope


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hug me now


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

Any goose hunters out there? I have an awesome recipe.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Simplification is a powerful mathematical tool:


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's possible to take a Guinea Pig back to the pet shop for living too long?

They are only supposed to live 5 years, the one I have has exceeded his life expectancy by a good 6 months. It's not that I don't like him, he's fairly quiet, is non destructive and just goes about his Guinea Pig business without bothering anyone. However, his cage is taking up valuable real estate in my auxillary workshop (garden shed). I've been wanting to move my drill press to where he lives for some time now, but he just won't die.

What do you think? Is it worth contacting the pet shop or would I be better off mailing him in a shoebox to a Swiss Clinic?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

renners,

You could rig up some Guinea Pig powered machinery in the shop.

Or, if that doesn't work:


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

be thankful for that little piggy. It could always be worse


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Convention is not for everybody. 
It must be liberating to not care about image and the way you are perceived by other people. 
I am weak, I would never dress like that.
You'd never catch me in a penguin design t-shirt.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

A front butt and a camel toe. Who knew Philip Seymour Hoffman was so awesome?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Can we talk atheism? It's not religion. Or, is it? Is it a nonreligion and since the word religion is associated with it then it automatically follows that we cannot talk about it? Is it a banned topic if only atheists are part of the discussion? How do we sort this one out? Let's do a Dude and vote/poll/ask the question.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a good question…all mine are. Can we even talk about the above post? If no, I guess it naturally follows that we can then not talk about this post. If I had a third post asking can we talk about the second post would I then need a fourth post to. ..


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I give it 'til Monday before it's closed.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, I'm bored. I need some excitement to go with the posts. It would help if JimC and Emma showed up. Hell, it would even be nice if Joe showed. We need some diversity. A hard core christian, a lesbian and a polictical nut would be just fine. I could work with that. Where's god when you need a wish or two granted?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

More proof that if everyone were twisted, twisted would be the norm, meaning it was no longer twisted.

Abnormality cannot exist in a vacuum. It's a conundrum. As you draw more and more followers into your twisted universe, your twistedness becomes diluted into normalcy. You're doomed.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Charlie, once again I wish we could post audio clips instead of LOL…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Tut, tut, tut. You're getting personal again. And you mentioned hard core lesbian political nuts.

I'm revising my estimate of when this thread will be closed - Sunday 2pm BST

Chuck, that looks narly - I looked up some Guinea Pig recipes just out of interest, you wouldn't think it would take 2 hrs to bake a guinea pig, but it does. And a little religious trivia here to keep DKV entertained, in some South American depictions of the Last Supper, Jesus is pictured eating Guinea Pig with his Disciples.

And I thought they broke bread together?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, if you're going to use what I say then get it right. I said hard core christian lesbian political nuts.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, I only remembered the hardcore lesbian bit.

Isn't atheism a belief system?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a belief system…just like I believe camels can't compose symphonies and my belief that the sun will rise tomorrow and my belief that Mickey D's have great french fries and my belief that…

I think I will send a PM to the three of them and personally invite them to participate in The Twisted Thread. We need some twisted thoughts. As Charlie says, you guys are too normal.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Best PM the administrators first, and check whether you can talk about belief systems… or are they vorboten?.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

It's 5 regardless of the units …. cm, inches, miles km, parsecs, light years, angstroms, etc

With all due respect sir, you are incorrect.

3cm squared + 4cm squared = 5 cm squared.

3cm squared + 4cm squared = 5 regardless of the units squared is incomprehensible.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*waho6o9,*

*3^2 = 9, 4^2 = 16, 5^2 = 25. Therefore 9 + 16 = 25; and conversely, √25 = 5, √9 = 3, √16 = 4 *

*It is the standard 3, 4, 5 triangle!*
Where the square of the hypotenuse is equal to the sum of the square of the two sides.

*Please tell me what you think is wrong!*
So if the units of measurement are cm then it is 5 cm, if the units are miles then it is 5 miles, etc.!

What do you think is wrong with my statement?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=3&rdm=m9xtks5k2#/watch?v=LSJkMBMEwPk


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

oldnovice: He's nitpicking, but he's right. Reread this statement:

3cm squared + 4cm squared = 5 regardless of the units squared

*IF* you use cm as the units in the first half of the statement, the you *have* to use cm in the second half. We all know what you meant, though.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Charlie, you are correct.
Those are one of things I am picky about.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Math really isn't my thing. I are generally just picky about English.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I am picky about blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, and sometimes strawberries.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Thanks Charlie, and you too, waho6o9 for being considerate and picky respectively!*

English is not my first language, math is!
It appears that I forgot a comma or should or, perhaps a different sentence structure would have been better!

Ist das nicht richtig?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Sir.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I are generally just picky about English.

worthy of the Two Ronnies, Charlie


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I just looked at this thread - I got lost … what's the point? Or is that the point? If it is twisted, does it have a point?

Love ya (you too)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I think my next thread will address "how to lose control of a thread" and let the thread speak for the subject. You guys are so disorganized, disjointed, discoed, disrespected and just dissed that controlling a thread is like keeping the camels calm when JimC is around. Poor sras got lost…now you guys owe him an apology.


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't wait for my first forum topic to be approved so I can make my first blog entry!

:-/

Lots to say while working the nightshift on an uneventful night.


----------



## Annaa (Sep 9, 2012)

First to this forum.Sounds interesting


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking forward to your next thread.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

camel toes … how many do they have?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dan: I think it corresponds to the number of humps they have.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump!
Bump!
Bump!
Did you ever ride a Wump?
We have a Wump
with just one hump.

But
we know a man
called Mr. Gump.
Mr. Gump has a seven hump Wump.
So…
if you like to go Bump! Bump!
just jump on the hump of the Wump of Mr. Gump.

- Dr. Suess


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Can you eat camel? You know, like the French eat horses?

Just wondered in case I'm ever stuck in the desert. And hungry.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

renners,

Yes, but it takes even longer to cook than a guinea pig does. Here is a recipe:
http://www.food.com/recipe/whole-stuffed-camel-67495

Here is a discussion at Snopes:
http://www.snopes.com/food/prepare/camel.asp

A friend came across this recipe when searching for a "stuffed camel" as a toy for his young son.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

What's the tastiest part of the camel's body?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dang, Chuck.

Down here we have the turducken, which is a chicken, stuffed inside a duck, stuffed inside a turkey. But your camel recipe takes the concept to a whole different level!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Wonder if you could stuff a turkey in a camel's hump?

Any Zoo's near you Charlie?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to taste some grilled camel meat!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Renners,

I was in Switzerland where one of my colleagues offered me some of his appetizer (which he ordered in Romansh so I did not understand what he said) and I found out later it was horse. It was raw, sliced extremely thin, and had some capers on the side … no horseradish sauce!

*That was the only two times I have had horse …. my first and last time!*


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Man, do you really eat horses' meat? Really?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

So it's been one of those days, ear muffs on, lots of planing, time to ponder the mysteries of life, such as…

We all know the French, as a nation, eat some whacked out stuff, snails, frog's legs, horses, etc., and this is the question Du jour… do they eat this kind of fare in Montreal?

Answers on a postcard please…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I had dog stew when I was stationed in the P.I…1971

I would like to try horse…


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

So, who tried some fried frogs?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Aah, DKV, you're back, how did your baseboards go?

We were discussing eating camel before, is that classed as a cloven hoofed animal, and therefore, off the menu?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*How about Rocket Mountain Oysters!*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Oldnovice, you trickster you, is that goats testicles or something like that?

*I would not care to try any kind of testicle, thank you very much.*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Renners,

That is correct, typically bull testicles!










Apparently not only in the U.S.! This photo is from an Italian market!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Still workin' the baseboard angle. Isn't speaking of cloven hooves the same as talking religion? Be careful…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon renners…. Grow a pair and eat a pair. 

Oddest foods I've eaten:

Fried grashopper









And for you non-Louisianians (because these are not strange at all where I live):

Raw oysters









Fried softshell crab









Frog legs


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Worth a try! lol.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie,

I'll stick with the boiled bacon and the cabbage… and the spuds. (po-tay-toes).

I read somewhere (probably in the dentists waiting room) that insects are the protein of the future… 
There's something like 0.8 tons of insects per human on the planet, more than enough for a plate of sandwiches anyway.


----------



## TenDigitHands (Jul 9, 2012)

Renners - did you ever get that issue worked out with your driver? It doesn't sound that difficult to fix. If your angle of attack coming in to the ball is steep then you are going to get backspin. It can happen for a couple of reasons- not releasing your clubhead soon enough (we are talking fractions of a second) coming form "over the top" which also results in more of a slice than a fade, and standing too close to the ball causing your swing plane to be too steep.

If you want to get rid of that slice aim for the inside of the ball - that will shallow out your swing and reduce your reverse pivot, and keep your head behind the ball through impact. If you exaggerate this too much then you will start learning the left side of the golf course, quack quack.

Good luck with that. And is your swing already on video?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

J, thanks for the pointers, I will give them a workout at the weekend.

Golf would drive a man crazy. I can understand why a grown man would pick up his golf bag, trolley and all, and hurl it into a water hazard.
That really happened with a guy in my village Golf Society. He had to come back after storming off because he left his car keys in the bag.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I have had Snake, Frogs Legs and Armadillo when I went to Survival training in the Navy. All pretty good, Reindeer is pretty awesome you can get Reindeer Sausage in the Stores here, so is Moose, Love moose burgers! Also tried Scrapple and I still to this day have no Idea what the heck that is!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Survival training in the Navy? That's tough!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*AKSteve,*

When I lived in Illinois one of my fiends was an avid hunter/fisher and he would have a game stag at his place with moose burgers, venison ribs, pheasant, trout, salmon, walleye, and assorted other game, and of course the beverage of your choice … all free! That was always good eats and we were not in a survival mode.

We all looked forward to those stags!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I luv french mail


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene, I am impressed, you even put a stamp on it,

Baked Snail Anus, Frog Fingers, Horse snout flambé, is the correct answer

Your prize will be in the post, both of them, just as soon as they become available


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I love this fried Tarantula!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Tastes like a pub snack, apparently


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Charlie if he had visited me and Bronwen we would have treated him like one of our own.If he comes again or you come let me know. Alistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you, Alistair. I'll remember that!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There used to be a little fish, that people caught by the net full. They would take about half the haul, and hang them out to dry. The other half? Well, first they dig a hole, and line it with BIG leaves. Add a layer of fish, and a layer of leaves. Repeat until the hole is filled. Wait a few days. Soon a brown "suase" forms in the hole. Dip the "Fish Suase" out of the hole. Take a few dried fish, and dip them in the Fish suase. Yummy!

We could smell this stuff for a bunch of "Klicks", always knew when a group of Hooches were.

Bad sign/Good sign? Get down to the last handful of Rice in your bowl, and they move…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a question for all you brainiacs and moron. What do quotation marks on a single word or small group of words mean?

I think it is used to indicate that the word should not be taken literally. In this case, the word is hyperbole:1. obvious and intentional exaggeration. 2. an extravagant statement or figure of speech not intended to be taken literally, as "to wait an eternity."

Then, is this statement correct?

I don't really "give a ********************" what you think of my idea. Since "give a ********************" is not to be taken literally then I have no fear of offending someone. Follow so far? If I am speaking figuratively then there is no insult intended and I could not be kicked off this site for using profanity. Yes, some people consider "********************" as profane but accept the word crap. Notice how I didn't use quotation marks for the word crap? What does that say?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sometimes the quotation marks mean that you are referring to a string of characters rather than their meaning when interpreted as a word or words.

For instance, this is almost meaningless:
Compared to many words, long is short.
But this makes sense:
Compared to many words, "long" is short.

I love when signs use quotation marks like these:




































Edit:
Try this sentence:
"Yields falsehood when preceded by its quotation" yields falsehood when preceded by its quotation.

This is Quine's paradox


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*I don't really "give a ********************" what you think of my idea.*

The sentence above is an example of incorrect use of quotation marks.

* Since "give a ********************" is not to be taken literally then I have no fear of offending someone.*

The sentence above uses quotation marks correctly because you are setting apart a phrase out of context.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm no Professor of English, but aren't they all euphamisms? as in a way of expressing something in a shorter, more pleasing manner?

e.g. The "Cheese" in "Cheese" Burgers suggests to me that what the seller is calling cheese is not really cheese at all, rather it started out as cheese, went to a factory where it was diluted and reconstituted and returned as processed "cheese" - or cheese, but not in the real sense of the word.

WELCOME "WE CARE" - they care alright, about taking your money.

Employee(s) Must "Wash Hands" - more likely take a leak, pick nose, wipe hands on trousers, that'll do. If the boss asks, "yeah, I "washed hands"" now to spit in some onion rings.

But there really is no need for quotation marks in a lot of cases. Their overuse contributes only to the dumbing down of society as a whole.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, are you calling me dumb or a "dumb downer"? How 'bout them quote marks?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Neither. Chill. Take 5 with the camels. No inappropriate touching.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

fuzzy feelings and grammer


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice "quote"! It doesn't belong to a "dumb quote" like the quotes posted above. Now, does it make sense?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

"History is always written by the victor"…-unknown


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, remember the picture of the cat eating the dead woman's face? Here's one of some kids trying to rip a woman's face off. I'm not sure which is worse.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I suspect they're fighting over her gold tooth, to trade in for jelly snakes or something like that.

I always found it disturbing that parents should dress their children in matching apparel. What's that all about then?

Is it to make them uniform in appearance? Is it to stop them being individual?

There's no hope for this lot


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Stop it, Charlie; just stop it. Those oysters and soft shells are just plain mean


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

renners

Your statement, "you are correct that quotation marks are overused" is absolutely true!

Can I quote you on that?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Oldnovice

feel free to do anything, throw off those shackles of repression, you don't need my permission.

Back to unusual foods, this ought to whet your appetite






See, this is how us Brits treat our celebrities


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

renners, are you as fond of spotted dick as Roger seems to be?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I love liver and kidneys. If you know how to prepare them properly, they are delicious. The Chinese know how to cook organ meats like no one else and make them taste fantastic. I don't know of any other nationationality that can do it better. I've tried it non-Chinese way and like you, I found it horrible.
I draw the line at Andrew Zimmerin with his electic taste for bugs and crawing creatures.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Aah, my mind drifts back… spotted dick with lashings and lashings of custard. And jam roly-poly pudding too!

Whatever happened to all those great lard-based puddings?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Ron, I know another Asian country who knows well on preparing delicious organ meats! The Philippines! I was raised in the Philippines in my younger years and am very familiar with the organ meat dishes they prepare. They even use pig liver, intestine, chicken intestine, chicken feet and head, and more. They're really delicious. It's been a long time since I've tasted those kinds of meals because I've been here in Atlanta for quite a while now.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr Ron, I don't know I think I would like to try Fried Grasshoppers they look pretty good and crunchy. but you can keep the gross eyeballs and testicles yuck! that Andrew Zimmerman is nuts!
I love Pho! "Beef Noodle Soup" it has Tripe in it which I think is the lining of a cows stomach or something like that. but its way good for sure.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Renners, at the top of the swing, just before you start down point the butt of the club AT the ball. Two things happen:
1) you can not 'come over the top.
2) Shallows out the swing.
3) Promotes a delayed lag.
Novice ww +1 GOLFER


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Yummy!*


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Now I am not hungry anymore…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I like Snackwell's devils food cookies. I could eat the whole box with a big glass of milk!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I am a chocolate-a-holic.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*(Edit)*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Amen


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What do you guys think was the biggest con job/lie of all time? Maybe Bernie Madoff? Maybe Hitler keeping his concentration camps secret from the German people? Maybe the purchase of Manhattan for $24 worth of "krap"? I could keep going but let's have some thoughts from the rest of you.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

small moments capture time

the rest is










yesterdays lunch


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Madoofs and Hitlers, greedy Nortel execs litter streets, its a plague that has no cure.










small moments carry forward


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

find the friend in your life

not yer enemy










control is overrated yuppy ********************



















think "Happy Happy Happy thoughts"


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Poker faces : ))


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

think "Christmas"

Happy


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

privilege

vs


















yuppyville









christmas kisses










Dear DKV

what was yr question ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I am not sure. It doesn't take much to get you going. Wow


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

more then you think


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it isn't Christmas cake


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

control


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

mans best friend


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

wait

u might be on the menu ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

seriously


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Honey, I shrunk the DKV!










I saw this hideous table decoration at my son's Scouts Christmas Fete. I chortled a little.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

its exhausting


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

So when you are looking for answers on an ecumenical matter, who are you going to turn to?. The Scholarly DKV of course, a man of faith (though not sure which one) and one who enjoys enlightening everybody in a non judgemental and entertaining way.
Here is my query DKV, if you don't mind. It's kind of topical too, which is even better.

Pope Benedict has declared that there were no animals in the Innkeepers stable. No sheep, no cows, not even a little donkey. He also states that the three wise men had nothing to say either - they were just onlookers according to Pope Benny.
Now I say this is bunkum. My personal belief, and I'm saying this as someone who is a 'big-banger', is there was a menagerie of livestock in the stable, and the Wise Men would have at least said something like "I've bought you some Gold/Frankincense/Myrrh for the nipper" or "Ah, Jayz, I've just stepped in a horse apple". I don't believe they rode all that way on camel back (another thing DKV knows about) just to stand there like dummies.

So the question is, how does Pope Benedict know there were no animals present at the birth of Jesus? And that the three Wise Men stood there mute? I mean, come on, he wasn't there was he?

Or has there always been a conspiracy among manufacturers of Crib figurines to include animals to boost sales?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

have a merry chirstmas and a happy new year or what ever you want to call it DKV


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, very good question but rather simple to answer. For approximately the first 1500 years that people followed the Jew named Christ the Catholic church has been in charge of all Christian tales. It is my feeling that if the Pope (who is infallible by the way) wants to change the story from "with animals" to "without animals" it is up to him since they own the original copyright to the Bethlehem story. So, we now have two things going for us. 1. The Catholic church can change their own story and 2. The Pope does not make mistakes. I feel pretty good that what he just declared is true. However, why he would want to make the three wisemen mutes I have no idea. If that is what he wants then that is what the Catholics get.

All the "stuff" that happened in the first years of Christianity is brought to us by the HRCC. We either believe or we don't. I can understand why he would make changes though. Seems kind of unsanitary to have animals pooping where He is born. Low self image and things like that can result. I will say though that I truly do not understand the mute wisemen…unless one of them said something that just doesn't fit the story which if you think about it doesn't really matter since the HRCC wrote the original they can put anything they want into it. Got me on that one Renners. Anyway, that's what I think.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i dont know anything about the pope and the wise men, hadnt read anywhere that there were three wise men r magi at a manger ,how old was Jesus when the wise men r what ever they are called found him


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Eddie, if you watch "Jesus of Nazareth", the 1977 film starring Robert Powell, it will explain to you a whole lot better than I can.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

runners i watched that movie ,always thought they could have done better than robert powell but thats just a movie , Jesus was almost two years old by the time they got to him,but did like the movie


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Clint Eastwood would've made a good Jesus.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

or maybe Don King would of been good but not Robert Powel


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Or Burt Reynolds.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Clint Eastwood should make a Jesus movie ,,,,, play Moses

Long hair, big beard …. 10 commandments… The whole nine yards

Before he dies.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

He could never be as good as Charlton Heston.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

for the date it was filmed its not to bad


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Richard Simmoms would make a good Joseph.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Clint Eastwood should play Charlton Heston …... (Edited)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Clint Eastwood should play the bottle of myrrh.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Anybody else think it's quite irresponsible to take a kid flying where he can only hold onto an arm made of ice?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

What does everyone have planned for Friday and Saturday?

Be sure to check the weather forecast first:


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Better not let my daughter see that, she's very concerned about the world ending before Christmas.

I was going to post this for Don and JimC, 





but they only made up for half an hour.

Still my favourite Christmas tune. Except this video is more of an interview. Not a music video.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's see, I live on Elm Street, I've just seen two Nightmares…..

Say, wasn't there a movie about that???

jason? or Freddie??


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

old men










seem slightly less twisted then young men










then the above










thank God


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

who do you twisted folks believe ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the twisted thread


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

perspective is everything










Merry Christmas


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

family counts

the rest is BS


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and its monday again


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Since I have declared to all the LJs that this is the thread that anything can be said or asked…I have a very important question. Why is it that we get so many posts asking the community to tell them what to buy? A lot of the posters haven't even taken the time to do any research. It's like…tell me what to buy and then later on you can tell me what to do with what you just told me to buy. And oh, BTW I refuse to read owner manuals so I'm also going to come back later and ask you to show/tell me how to set up the thing that you told me to buy. Since you told me to buy it then it is your responsibility to show me how to use it. I don't have the ability to think on my own or do research on this site that contains answers to possibly all questions that it is possible to ask…with the exception of "how did it all start". Of course we have those jocks that they think they know the answer to that one so I guess that could even be asked. Just my thoughts at this moment in time…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Just for a change Don, how about a multiple choice answer

Why is it that we get so many posts asking the community to tell them what to buy?

a) People too busy to go to toolshop and look at what is available

b) People too lazy to go to toolshop and look at what is available

c) People too reliant on internet to go to toolshop and look at what is available

d) People too distrusting of toolshop sales staff to go to toolshop and see what is available

e) All of the above

f) None of the above.

g) I don't care.

I personally love looking at tools, how they are made, what edge they have over a competitor, the look, the feel, the reviews. I don't need to buy much new stuff, but when I do, I research it thoroughly, and I enjoy researching it thoroughly (let's face it, it's much more rewarding than looking at Britain's Got Talent). I even enjoy shopping around for the best deal. Hmmm, slightly higher retail but lower carriage kind of thing. But that's me, and I doubt I will ever change.
I guess for a lot of hobbyist woodworkers who are dipping a toe into the unknown world of tool addiction, they don't want to come home with a lemon. It appears that a lot of the people asking "which tablesaw should I buy" already have it narrowed down to two, they are just seeking reassurance. I wonder if any of the 'which one should I buy' posters end up regretting asking their question with so many conflicting answers
"My Crapsman crapped out on me after 2 months" 
"I have the Craftsman and love it, read my review here, 5 Stars" 
"Biggest piece of ******************** I ever bought" 
"Love this saw, it does everything I want and morel" 
"Buy the Rigid" 
"Buy the Grizzly" 
"Look for a used Powermatic on CL" 
Repeat five times.

Get the picture? Who wouldn't be confused.
Best advice I could give is go and have a look, follow your gut, it's your saw, get one that works for you. But the question is not what advice would I give on the purchase of a new tool, but Why is it that we get so many posts asking the community to tell them what to buy?

I wonder if we are all spoiled for choice courtesy of the internet. Do you think in the seventies there would have been such deliberation over a potential purchase. I think not. Just go out and do it, ask a friend, ask the guy on the shop floor. Bring it home, get yer spanners out, make something.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I have another question. Am I being ignored by Martin? I want all my buddies to be able to delete threads. BTW, I do have a couple buddies so I don't want Jimc coming back and saying I am friendless. Granted, Martin is not one them but he could at least answer my question. I mean holly crap, the guy runs the site and should be able to answer a question, a question that has been asked more than once…maybe even thrice. I'm also sure that my "friend" Jimc has PMed him and told him about me…once or twice or thrice or…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

This might be going back too far in this thread but if your still interested Renners here is my take on the Pope and the nativity scene. I haven't read his book yet but I imagine that he isn't completely denying the presence of animals but rather saying that the Gospels make no mention of them so we really can't say for sure if there were animals there or not. Same with the wise men. In the Gospels they show up but if they said anything it isn't recorded.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

JADobson, that is exactly what I told renners.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Has pornography been banned? Where do I find a list of banned items? Wouldn't it be a great thread?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know DKV … could test the boundaries a little.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Family site remember. What if AJ from AJ'sWoodshop were to see it, left it on his laptop and got busted by his Mom?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

One cannot get banned from this website ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh … getting banned isn't so hard. Dry humor.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

What table saw should I Buy ? Remember, I am on a tight budget, perhaps 600 dollars and at the most I could spend 800. The saw needs to cut accurate compound miters because I cant do it. It must have CNC abilities and be able to rip boards up to 5" thick ?

I'm thinking of buying a HVLP spray system and my budget is 200 dollars, I have a 2 gallon DeWalt compressor and want a French Polish type finish, but remember I want to use it to run latex paint too.

I got an offer to build a high end kitchen but the customer thinks they can buy one at Home Depot, how much should I charge ?

Reviews: Look what I bought, it works so I give it five stars and sorry, I forgot to take the twist tie off the electrical cord so it looks new but really I haven't plugged it in yet 5 STARS

Has anyone seen Waldo ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Beware of the "Collective"

The "Borg" surround us


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

breathe


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

suddenly we are free


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the apocalypse

wal mart greeter


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

teletubby message


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

flabby ********************

the other side of the pond will teach you once more


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

one more


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

tapestry

woven friends

history


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

all through the night


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## wooddaddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Jam 1:26 If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.

Jam 1:27 Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Skip to the bottom if you want…

So we had a little falling out on another thread, DKV and I, but I hope things are cool now. Christmas reminds me that it's normal for any mildly dysfunctional family to fall out. And then things are cool again, and Lumberjocks is just like any other mildly dysfunctional family, well, to a degree…

Back to the OP…

My enjoyment of my Christmas whisky has been diminished by the poofs of white smoke, bellowing down the chimney. I know there will be an acrid smell of smoke in the living room in the morning, with a bit of Christmas tree scent as well. It's not usually a problem but the wind is high tonight. Apart from smelling bad, (the smoke that is), it is also the cause of some anxiety for me.

Question is, can anything be done to prevent the draft back down the chimney or is this something that is bound to happen in high winds?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

other than trips to the doctor's office, or to get tests done, I am House bound. Unable to go to work since the first of this month. Any money i had for christmas presents went towards paying bills. I am seeling some of my planes, just to keep buying other planes. Trying to decide which to keep and which will go.

And they wonder WHY I get GRUMPY?????


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

It depends (for the most part) if there is something higher than your chimney near by forcing the wind down. 
Either that or else Santa's forgot his nut sack and you have won the lottery if you just go and get it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Lot's of starving people in this world…










But he's not one of them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy New Year


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it doesnt always take 40 years to look stupid


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If the outfit he is wearing in post 312 were auctioned off we could feed a 100 African families for a year. Something is not right with this world.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

ya think ?










seriously wrong


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moron, the same costume would provide a few extra pontoons for the truck in your picture.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

when I think of the monies I have sent for causes I thought I had 100 % conviction towards, I could puke if not for a young heart, a foolish heart.

I have recently come to think that the world has not changed in 6,000 some years of written history. Thats a fact "Jack", you dont have look far to find the one who's tongue is their worst enemy. To me, that is the mirror I look into : ) knowing no one is gonna jerk my chain again but when the CEO works for a buck a year and the bulk of the army works for free ?…….cool books or cooked books ? Visions of Nortel run through my head. Charity for the rich and privileged










Happy New Year

I could write a book on charities and the only chapter I choose to remember, is that charity starts in your own home.

From my own personal research, my own endeavours into understanding charities, IMHO, I think the Salvation Army Books are not bad so every time I walk by their bucket on a chain, and little misguided miss muffet rings, the jingle jingle of christmas for a worthy cause, I toss the contents of change in my pocket into their bucket of love and hear "Merry Christmas" and that is only an expression of my "Hope" that is eternal cuz that SOB could be dumping the contents of change, onto his mattress ?

Charities is a lot like the language of "English" otherwise known as a "ChopSuey" of languages where most who learn it, are thankful they did : ))


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

books have much to teach


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

superlative measures are best not set in metric


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

anyone close to me

knows one thing










definition is defined by others

?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

what kind of perfect plane ?

chisel

removed the perfect knot

?










another monkey


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

one has the ability to show how stupid they are

the other










50/50


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Burma


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

roots are too often guarded


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

cool


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

turtleville


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

alright


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

peoples souls seem creeded with dreams of greed

i prefer a happy medium


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

2 more turns at bat


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

c o m m u n i c a t i o n


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy New Year


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

no mistakes


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

dive

dive

dive


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

midnight on a clock


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Time for the…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moron, that has to be the best one you've ever posted.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump. Had to watch Oregon demolish KState.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I love pottery but this is twisted ....


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's certainly got staying power.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

smells like good chicken


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

play nice


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone remember when the Rose, Sugar, Cotton, Orange and Gator bowls were all played on the same day, Jan 1? Now bowl games stretch from mid Dec to the second week of Jan. Money and marketing. Ya gotta be proud of the American way…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My fantasy from the 60's…Brigett Bardot. A lot can change in 50 years. BTW, the second photo was my fantasy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Figure this out. Took me just a minute.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I can see how at first you might have thought it was a Bangkok lady-boy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, are you sharing a life experience or just a lucky guess?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Just lucky I guess.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Condo's


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey! don't lose yer 'ead!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Dan, that's the best one by far.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What is a tree stump but a tombstone.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ask any candidiate that lost, about stumps….


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DKV, I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Help me off the floor renners, help me up…good one


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dan, you're not far wrong. I mean if man can do children, blow up dolls and buttholes I guess an orangutan must look pretty exciting.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Q What is invisible and smells like carrots?

A Rabbit farts.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Allrighty - - - here is a neat illusion and it is even a wood project


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

A proud moment in anyone's life. We be at the top of the food chain and have pics to prove it.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like we also make the food chain. I've heard about this but never seen it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, is this your shade?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone own Apple stock? Time to get out. No upside any longer.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Kentucky Fried Four Skin/Buzzard ……










arguing is healthy : ))


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Work all day with great trades, skilled, smart, some even gifted and the odd "wart" ruins it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

your controversial mannerisms bring a sense of delight to my tarnished soul and occasionally a good hearty laugh.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

M&Ms never melt in MY hand…no chance.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and think, oh ya


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Cheers to DKV


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I have just seen the most cynical advert on the telly that I ever saw. 
DisneyWorld Florida. 
Imagine if you will, cut to teenage girl laughing and smiling in bedroom trying on clothes, cut to Dad smiling and laughing, voiceover "Your teenage daughter is growing up fast" more family shots, then voiceover continues to the effect of saying "the only and last way your daughter will have treasured memories of you is to book a family holiday at DisneyWorld Florida, buy your daughter's love in DisneyWorld Florida" cut to happy, smiling family on a ride, feeling the love. Enjoy your moment of smugness Dad, wait 'til the credit card bill comes.

Not that the above has much to do with anything really, but it did remind of something I've been giving thought to recently, and that is marketing. 
Specifically, marketing for fat people. Really fat people.
The reason this is in my head, is I have a bed to make for a, shall we say, rotund couple. He explained to me that they've broken loads of beds (I didn't ask how) and just wanted to get one made that wouldn't break like the rest. This I can do.

It struck me that there's probably a niche market out there - super obese people who break every piece of furniture in the house and need something rather more substantial than stock items. But how do you market a service offering furniture tailored to supersize clients in a tactful way?

Up until the seventies you could probably have had an elephant standing on a bed, or stool, or chair, demonstrating it's weight bearing superiority, or some Sumo Wrestlers larking about. 
You get the picture.

In this age of political correctness someone would probably complain about being insensitive towards the feelings of those who are afflicted with an enormous girth. So what would you do? How do you approach this subject.

I am thinking of incorporating this into my upcoming website (still in development).


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...

very colorful


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Can somebody tell me what comfort there is in holding on to the ashes of a dead pet? I see lots of urns in the projects section here and it seems quite bizarre to me to want to have what used to be my dog, in a box on display.
I'm sorry if this touches a nerve for some of you, well, all one and DaN that's still reading it, but I just don't get it. Maybe it's an English thing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

